# I quit



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

After 6 years of chewing almost a tin a day, I'm done. I'm 2 days in and not taking "cave" for an answer. No more spitters, no more sick chew breath, no more trying to figure out which side hurt the least so I know where the next pinch goes, no more scheduling my day around designated dipping times, no more grossing out my family and friends, no more people asking what the round thing in my back pocket is. I'm taking back control.

Anyone else in the same situation, I urge your to think about it. I loved... LOVED to chew, just like I know you do. There's even some emotional attachment to it. You imagine going hunting and what it would be like for chew to not be a part of it. It makes you almost a little bit sad even. Would hunting without dip even be fun? Of course it will be. Everything will be just fine without a slimy wad of brown goop jammed in your lip. I won't preach, but like I said, think about it. What have you got to lose? The worst thing that could possibly happen is you wimp out and cave. You're back to where you started, which is where you've been for years anyways.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have one in right now :rollin: I'm planning on quitting soon. Probably as soon as I get off this deployment. I'm tied to it because its my one way ticket to takin a dump. LIke clock work man... But when i can get back home and start eating Fiber one cereal again, ill probably stop. Its bothering the enamel on my teeth. Been at it non stop for about 3 years now, about 10 total... And I don't usually dip while I'm hunting. Only if I'm in the tree all day during the rut. If I'm just out for a morning or night sit, I won't dip... I sure do enjoy it though.


----------



## swampthing (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm no quiter....Copenhagen was 35 cents a can when I started


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> I have one in right now :rollin: I'm planning on quitting soon. Probably as soon as I get off this deployment. I'm tied to it because its my one way ticket to takin a dump. LIke clock work man... But when i can get back home and start eating Fiber one cereal again, ill probably stop. Its bothering the enamel on my teeth. Been at it non stop for about 3 years now, about 10 total... And I don't usually dip while I'm hunting. Only if I'm in the tree all day during the rut. If I'm just out for a morning or night sit, I won't dip... I sure do enjoy it though.


Do you need a care package with Pedialax Fiber Gummies? They work wonders for my 2 year old, lol. :thumb:

Good luck when you do decide to quit


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

diver_sniper said:


> After 6 years of chewing almost a tin a day, I'm done. I'm 2 days in and not taking "cave" for an answer. No more spitters, no more sick chew breath, no more trying to figure out which side hurt the least so I know where the next pinch goes, no more scheduling my day around designated dipping times, no more grossing out my family and friends, no more people asking what the round thing in my back pocket is. I'm taking back control.
> 
> Anyone else in the same situation, I urge your to think about it. I loved... LOVED to chew, just like I know you do. There's even some emotional attachment to it. You imagine going hunting and what it would be like for chew to not be a part of it. It makes you almost a little bit sad even. Would hunting without dip even be fun? Of course it will be. Everything will be just fine without a slimy wad of brown goop jammed in your lip. I won't preach, but like I said, think about it. What have you got to lose? The worst thing that could possibly happen is you wimp out and cave. You're back to where you started, which is where you've been for years anyways.


Great job, keep it up! If you need something to mouth to tide you over, turn to sunflower seeds in the meantime


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

swampthing said:


> I'm no quiter....Copenhagen was 35 cents a can when I started


What he said.



> Nodak_Norsk turn to sunflower seeds in the meantime


If you think your mouth is sore now. give them a try.

I have tried them and love them but instead of a sore mouth. they draw blood.

I paid 35 cents for my first can of copenhagen. have mangaed to quit smoking twice in as many years. 
and plan on quitting snuff soon. not today though. I have had a pinch in my lip every waking minute for the last way too many years.
but its going soon. and yes I have one right now.

I also know it dont mix well with duck calls or turkey diaphrams. But I manage.

My dad quit chewing tobacco about 10-15 years ago and is still using peppermints for a replacement.

Good luck to all of you quitters. I hope to join you one day soon.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

a toothpick can help tremendously to help stave off the craving. try it :beer:


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I quit about three or 4 weeks ago...can't even remeber now. been chewing for 10-11 years or so.

Nothing to it I am not sure why i didn't quit years ago....the easiest way to quit is to not buy any...


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I made it 10 days last year before I caved in. My first attempt at quiting. One of these days I'll take it more seriously, I hope.

Good luck Chad!!!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i made it a year and was around a guy that did all of the time. one day i just caved its very very hard to explain to non chewers and smokers how hard it is to quit. they that stuff is gross why do you do it? I started b/c of total peer pressure in college, college offensive linemen seem to always chew. Most of the guy quit after college i didn't. trying again april 15th for my start day.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Can't say for chewers but quitting smoking is not all that easy. I smoked for 45 years, decided I would give my self a retirement present by quiting. I started the quiting in 1997 by no longer smoking in the house & a new truck, Made Kare happy. Then I quit when I was hunting doing lawn work or working on a tractor. Finally March 30th 2001 came and the last smoke went also. I retired April first 2001 smoke free and still am today. The first year was tough but I found if I found some thing to do that required some thought I would get over the craveings quick.
Today many would say I was a hipcrit if they heard some of the things I say when going by those place where smokers get the last puff before entering a store. they smell worsce than any type of manure pile I have ever been around. And those women with those butts hanging off the fingers just look so NOT SEXY.

Any how good luck and hang in there. As I was told never stop quitting some day you will win the battle.

 Al


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

I quit about a year ago after chewing for over 20 years. I played baseball in college and started chewin Beechnut in the bullpen on my off days and at practice. Next thing I new I was chewing a 3 tins of Kodiak a week. I stopped cold turkey, first attempt. NOt saying it was easy, just last week I reached for my pocket to get a dip before I realized I had quit. Old habits die hard and bad habits die harder.

Good Luck!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

6 days, hangin on for dear life!


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

diver_sniper said:


> 6 days, hangin on for dear life!


Woohoo!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I quit with the "Quit Chewing" thread on Nodak back in 2006. The increase in tooth, gum and throat health has been obvious. I also quit drinking about four months later, which made it a whole lot easier to quit chewing. Had I known the stupid path I would take at age 18 by firing up my first smoke, I would have never done it.

I wish you the best of luck, check in every so often and let us know how far you are on your quitting mission. That's what helped keep me honest. Your odds of colon cancer, throat cancer, stomach cancer, tongue cancer, gingivitis, and tooth loss just went down.

*Try rewarding yourself. Think of it this way: 6 years, about a tin a day is about 300 tins a year, times six years, times five bucks each is about $9,000 you've spent on chew. For each year you stay chew free, buy yourself a new gun, because you're saving at least that much! *


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

There is a gun shop here in Michigan that carries a bunch of used guns. They advertize 2000 plus on bill boards along the major hiways. They will let you lay a gun away for a whole year. That is how a friend of mine stopped smoking. Every week when we would have normally went and bought a carton of smokes he just went and put the money on a layed away gun. He hasn't smoked in over 20 years now and deals in guns himself. He still lays away a gun every year too.

 Al


----------



## block650 (Mar 18, 2010)

I chewed for about 15 years. In dec will be three years since I quit. I did use that pill they advertise and it worked, it does get eaiser as time goes on. Alot eaiser when I ask my buddies how much a tin costs now days,and I use to chew a tin a day. Good Luck :beer:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

alleyyooper said:


> There is a gun shop here in Michigan that carries a bunch of used guns. They advertize 2000 plus on bill boards along the major hiways. They will let you lay a gun away for a whole year. That is how a friend of mine stopped smoking. Every week when we would have normally went and bought a carton of smokes he just went and put the money on a layed away gun. He hasn't smoked in over 20 years now and deals in guns himself. He still lays away a gun every year too.
> 
> Al


That's a really good idea.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Day 21! :thumb:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

:beer: Doing good, hang tough fellow. :thumb: :thumb:

 Al


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

I quit after thanksgiving this year and what helped me get through the winter of ice fishing with the friends(chewers) that I have is SMOKEY MOUNTAIN WINTERGREEN! Its made of corn silk and occupied my mouth enough as far as spitting goes. Usually they have it at most gas stations. Give it a try :beer:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I chewed a can a day for 7 years and havent had a dip in 4yrs. You will dream about it missit a lot that first hunting season without it but after that you know you beat it you will never go back just because it weas to hard to quit in the first place.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yea... I think i might be on my last can now too... My teeth are starting to bother me and while looking at them the other day, they are starting to look haggard. Thats def a no go for me, as I've never had any issues whatsoever w/ my teeth. Looks like I'm gonna have to give it up too. The hardest part about quitting for me is that I do not want to...


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

diver_sniper said:


> Day 21! :thumb:


Way to go! Keep it up! Err....not the chewing! Keep up with the quitting!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Diver

you have inspired me I gave it up cold turkey Tuesday will be a week.. Hope your still going strong


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ive been weaning myself off it slowly but surely the last few months since I got done shooting coyotes. Been chewing 15 years.

Day one dip free today!


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

If quitting chewing is anything like quitting smoking its one of the hardest thing you'll ever do. Congrats guys and keep it up! :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

sotaman said:


> Diver
> 
> you have inspired me I gave it up cold turkey Tuesday will be a week.. Hope your still going strong


I'm doing well. Today is number 42. Things are getting easier now. The physical withdrawal stuff was gone a while ago, now it's just the mind games that it plays.

It can be done though. You just have to commit to it. You have to accept that it's over. Don't think about it in the long term at first, it's too overwhelming. Have your goal to be to make it through today and only today. When tomorrow starts have the same goal.

You can't be afraid to do it, and you have to be able to let go of the connection you feel you have to it. It's hard as hell, but it's certainly not impossible.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I quit smoking Mar 7th, 2004. Keep up the good work.

Don't be afraid to reward yourself for milestones either.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Are you still "quit"?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Sure am. 75 days tobacco free. It's still hard even now, but not as bad as it was. Best decision I've made in a long time.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

congrats DS. keep it up!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

100


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice... I kicked it about a week ago for good. My dang teeths are just bothering me to much. Which I don't understand because I don't dip like a maniac and I care for my teeth pretty dang well... May just be the dip I use. Either way, I'm done. I'll be home in a month and it'll be even easier to stop. I still might slip up while i'm out here, but only because I can't get on any type of a "schedule" and the dip pretty much does that for me. I don't miss it to much though... Then again, I think about all the times I dip for something to do... This may be harder than I think lol.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

300


----------



## ibrac54 (Jan 20, 2011)

diver_sniper said:


> After 6 years of chewing almost a tin a day, I'm done. I'm 2 days in and not taking "cave" for an answer. No more spitters, no more sick chew breath, no more trying to figure out which side hurt the least so I know where the next pinch goes, no more scheduling my day around designated dipping times, no more grossing out my family and friends, no more people asking what the round thing in my back pocket is. I'm taking back control.
> 
> Anyone else in the same situation, I urge your to think about it. I loved... LOVED to chew, just like I know you do. There's even some emotional attachment to it. You imagine going hunting and what it would be like for chew to not be a part of it. It makes you almost a little bit sad even. Would hunting without dip even be fun? Of course it will be. Everything will be just fine without a slimy wad of brown goop jammed in your lip. I won't preach, but like I said, think about it. What have you got to lose? The worst thing that could possibly happen is you wimp out and cave. You're back to where you started, which is where you've been for years anyways.


Wow...Cant say I would have worded it any differently...Hardest part is Fishin, or bein in the woods. I am on day 15 and holding strong!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

congrats, that's a big deal.

I've been quite start again for a couple years, when I chew, it's 4-5 tins a week. I'm quitting for good now because I found this out, and figured my daughter and son might want me around for a few years.

1 can of chew is equivalent of 80 cigarettes, nice huh.....

Once a man is diagnosed with oral cancer, doctors give them 5 years to live....... because by the time you find out you have oral cancer, you've found it too late....

I only pray that quitting now will hold off my chances of this, I've been chewing for 15 years, started in 9th grade......

Keep out the tough work

I quit for 9 months once, and for no reason whatsoever, I started again..... Your NEVER out of the woods

Tator


----------

